# Oyster's Today Moving to Latitude's



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

It's that time of year again! We're moving our Oyster's next door to the Hilton Latitude's Bar. This will be a week by week decision for now. 

The upside of Latitude's is that we will have heaters. 

We can't wait to see everyone and yes we will be planning our Thanksgiving Event for next Wednesday! 

Stay Warm & Eat Oysters!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

The best time of the year for them. Good move, goin' inside.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

some really good big fat oysters tonight. I'm poolside sucking them down now


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Damn, gonna have to make it over next week.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

did I say FREE Oysters


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Damn, gonna have to make it over next week.


Yep, next wed will be the turkey day event. Always a good one. With some good food


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Dang I miss our oyster/ adult beverage Wednesday meet up! It is looking like 2016 or 2017 before I can make it back but I hope to run into you all at a weekend bash in the future.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

OP-FOR said:


> Dang I miss our oyster/ adult beverage Wednesday meet up! It is looking like 2016 or 2017 before I can make it back but I hope to run into you all at a weekend bash in the future.


Come on out for Lane Gumbo Event, 12/6/14


----------

